# Apple Cider Vinegar Okay With Pyrenees?



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got some ACV for my goats to put in their water buckets. Would it be okay if my Pyrenees LGD drank from the same water bucket? 
Is ACV okay for dogs? Do they like it, or refuse to drink the water with ACV in it?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I wouldn't think it would hurt? Not sure if they would _like_ it?? But supposed to be good for immune system!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been told ACV is good for dogs. I'm by no means an expert but our house dogs always run out to drink the goats and chickens water. I keep ACV in all the outside water buckets. So far it has not hurt any of mine.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ACV is good for the goats, your dogs and even for you. :wink: It wont hurt


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's actually good for dogs. Here...read this: http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/acvfordogs.html


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Great! Now, hopefully, my goats will like the taste of it. Heard some goats don't...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------

